# Conjurers Consortium Party for 2015



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been on a witch hunt for the past several months! Not the kind that happened in Salem, but the kind that acquires witches of all kinds for my Haunt and party. Several of us have had what I call witch buying hysteria. Included in the main hysteria are myself, TheHalloweenKing, booswife02, and saki.girl.

I just added my 7th standing witch today. I also have the Grandin Road sitting witch and Madame Misery. In addition a whole coven of small hanging witches including one that is about 8 foot tall and another quite large one that I got in October. Add to that the fortune tellers that I am building and space is running out around her. Plus what witch group would be complete without the Sanderson Sisters? So, I working on them, too.

This last week I decided that I would add posters of great wizards: Merlin, Gandalf, Dumbledore---but then decided that I had to have a few props of wizards, too.
So, I have been picking up things for them. I will make them out of PVC pipe bodies.

Here is a pic from today showing off my most recent floating witch. She is not fully assembled because the batteries are bad and I need to clean up the box and work on that. So I have her sort of propped up here with four of my other witches.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up several graduation robes at GW for wizards and got in a wizard mask that I ordered off ebay and also a robe that was cheap on ebay and already decorated. 
Here is the wizard mask with beard, wig and hat. The hat is purple with gold. I need a purple robe to go with this. I hope to find a grad robe from a neighboring town in the spring.








Here is the wizards gown that I bought for cheap. The stars on it are silver and I think I found a hat with purple and silver.








This is some material that I found earlier in the week at GW. There is 5 yards of it and I want to have a hooded cloak made from it. I will need to get some lining material. I just paid $2 for all five yards! It is a beautiful green and has small gold flecks that almost look like stars.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, love that wizard mask...and the robe...and the witch...and the...

Your decor this year is really going to be awesome, can't wait to see it all come together


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spent several hours comparing prices between Amazon, ebay, and numerous Halloween online stores. Wow, how the prices differ. Some are not much different and some are like double on some sites. Folks, take your time and check and use the Google search engine with the name of the item to find and compare prices.

Just ordered this at Moon Costumes (had never heard of them) for $12.95








Picked up both these from Amazon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is going to be such a rich and wonderfully magical theme! You are going to knock it out of the park!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, Hilda. I am really worried about so many big props. Actually, they will probably be impossible for my party and I will have to sort of stand them everywhere instead of having set scenes for many. However, I can use the screened patio and backyard then too. I won't do much out front that night due to us all being engaged indoors.

However, for Halloween night I will utilize the front yard for 3 stirring witches over a big cauldron. 

The front walk and down by side of garage and little courtyard area in front of my double front doors will be for fortune tellers with table and props for each. I will have to recruit people to help so my stuff doesn't disappear. I will have palmistry, tea leaves, Tarot cards, divination board, crystal ball, maybe crystals or Runes, numerology, etc. I plan to have a TV out there playing the DVD séance (the very tame one for TOTers hopefully looping so it will continue to play over and over.

At least one of the tables will have a live fortune teller giving out the fortunes that are like the Magic Fish, only I am going to use one that is a clover leaf shape. It is a plastic clover leaf and curls responding to the heat of the hand and has a legend of what the curls mean. I think it will wow the kids.

Across the front of house will be some crashed witches in the bushes with signs about not Hexing and Flying and Flying School Lesson ads, etc. and something that I have not thought up yet to sort of guide TOTers to the side of the house and between it and neighbors headed to the back yard. Since this is supposed to be a Conjurers Consortium, maybe a sign guiding them to another room or presentation.???? Maybe a big sign pointing the way and listing what is around the corner??? Maybe my table with Constella the Oracle would be good for this. I have not finished the table yet, but here is the graphic. Saki gave me a beautiful box last year in a Reaper with this on it. It can be found online and download for your own use.








Between the two houses I will utilize my tall red witch (can't remember if she is Helga or Hilda) who holds a crystal ball. She will sort of transition to the witches area. I think I may also have one of the wizards there maybe looking into a big mirror or gazing ball. My neighbor will sit or stand at the entrance to her backyard area to make sure they don't go that way since her yard is not fenced. She will be in costume and do or say something appropriate. Not sure what (open for suggestions) Maybe one of my big witches hanging above the outside Central Air compressor for effect.

They will enter the back yard through the open gate and immediately see the cemetery which is under a huge Ornamental Pear Tree. Cemetery will have some groundbreakers and the usual. I have a new Cosco skelly that I think will be used wearing a witch hat. I have a headstone for the Wicked Witch of the West and hope to do a couple more witch ones that kids can recognize. I may borrow Bethany's idea for a fortune teller one, too. I love the white spinning ghost that TheHalloweenKing posted about and saki's white witch, but not sure if I have room or funds for either. Either would be great there. Maybe the hanging one would be better since I don't want it too congested and cluttered.

After the TOTers take this in in a quick glance while continuing into the yard: to the immediate right is an area about 15 feet long or so until the end of the screened porch. I will set up some scene there with either witches or wizards. Again not sure what yet. Could be where I exhibit wands for sale with displays. I hope to make tons of wands so that I can give one to each TOTer.

To the right of the cemetery and along the back fence will be another mini scene of wizards and/or witches. and another from that back fence area along side our shed, which is pretty big. Possible a long table either here or along the fence line to hold and display whatever is used. I may even invest in a painted backdrop for it or scene setters. Again one of the large hanging witches that I have will go here hanging from the tall peak of the roof. Probably the 8 foot one. I would like a large cauldron with dry ice and live witches mixing up a brew. I hope to find the candy that is in small potion bottles that Sam's Club carried in 2013. It was awesome.

On the front side of the wooden shed which is painted and shingled to look just like a small house are two double wooden doors. I plan to have my Sanderson Sisters here either on the ground or maybe one of them suspended in the open door. I need a wooden sign that says Sanderson Cottage for it.








Then along the edge of the screened patio I will have our outdoor smoker and outdoor grill and a stainless steel small table with something. Maybe a grill????

Last but not least is the screened patio area. It is a big area and will have the rest of the witches and wizards. It has a small refrigerator that I have a scene setter for that looks ghastly. I also have a metal baker's rack out there for a witch's kitchen and a patio table. All of that is in close proximity and will be one scene yet to be designed.

On top of the fridge is a TV that I will have the Magic Crystal Ball Party Game playing. It is like a big Magic 8 Ball where you ask the witch questions. I will have the floating witch moving around in this area. We may even put that TV on something shorter so all the kids can see better. 

On the other end of the patio area is a large patio bar that we will empty and turn around backwards to that the two shelves are exposed to use for props and accessories. It will make a great place to display Witchy Wares "for sale" like brooms, crystal balls, cauldrons, clothes, wands, etc. 

I will have to have a scene on the end of the patio too I think. Again not sure. Or with the full size props maybe not.

I forgot to mention the back door into the house. We will leave the wooden door open so that they can see into the living area that will have all the 3-4 foot witches suspended from the wooden beams on the ceiling and other decorations. The front yard/porch will also have the double doors open where they can peer in. The kids always love this.

Well that is the plan! Now to see if I can get it all done and get enough peeps to help mann the spots in costume that night!

Suggestions welcome!


Oh yeah somewhere I want to have a live fortune teller encouraging TOTers to choose their fortune from a large crystal ball. It will be filled with positive futures and comments.

I also hope to squeeze in an interactive game idea that I picked up from someone on the other Forum. Where the ask if they are a witch or not? I will add witch or wizard? Here is a photo that sort of explains it.







This will probably be one of the tables in the back yard.

I also have the Are you a Good or Bad Witch or Wizard game that I use at my parties that I could use. It is on a spinner and kids love it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I read all that and laughed at the end where you say 'Suggestions welcome!'  
I think you got it all covered! You should charge admission! 
Sounds outstanding.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up a a few more masks for my wizards and found a great robe/dress for a sorceress at GW. I also found a nice very long chained necklace that will be great with it. I hope to paint an eye on it. It was hanging with the lingerie, but I really think it went to a costume. I also bought another woman's log velour looking robe with a zipper and a sort of mock turtleneck and a vest that looks great over it. I think it will make a great costume for a fortune teller.

I can't wait for the costumes and masks to all arrive. I am so out of room to store all of this since I want it accessible and definitely don't want it in the heat of he garage or shed. I think I am going to rent a climate control storage shed so I can set up all the props and work. DH would die at the thought of that!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just saw a post on FB about glow in the dark planters. It said they were painted with Rustoleum GID paint and will absorb the sunlight during the day and then glow at night. I wonder if this would work on a glass globe for a crystal ball? Not sure what colors the paint comes in and I went back to read more and couldn't find it. But, I will be looking for this paint to give it a try. My fortune tellers will all be outside this year on Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Old wizard with white hair mask just came in! 








Here is the Albus Dumbledore mask that also just arrived. There was a better one but this was cheaper. I need a green robe for him.









And I have had this one for a week or so, but this is the first time I have had it on a mannequin. It was a pain to put these on the rubberized manni's with hair and the eyes aren't lined up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a bunch of things come in today. I was totally amazed by this mask from Moon Costumes. It was only $12.95 and is a full over the head mask including the neck. It is only latex and I wouldn't want to wear it, but it will be awesome on a prop. Nice detail. Some of the hair is loose, but I can glue it back. It is called the Wizard Deluxe Mask. I found this company just surfing this week and already have the mask! Super fast service.








I also ordered from Moon Costumes three Harry Potter wands. They are plastic, but look good. I got Hermoine's, Ron's and Malfoy's.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The third package today had the two wizard costumes I ordered from Amazon. The first one is beautiful and is called the Spell Caster Wizard. It was only $9.99 and the quality is really nice. It is a one size adult and is rather slim cut, I think, but it is for a prop and no problem for that. The hat is a nice heavy velvet in a beautiful purple color. This costume includes the hat (worth the $10) , costume, belt and a pouch for the wizard. Great deal in my opinion. I have seen this costume on some sites for $49! 






and the hat








The other wizard costume was more, but I really like it. It is thinner velvet like material but is very ample sized and also includes the hat.








The stock pictures for both are on page 1


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are some great wizard stuff i need to make a wizard one of these days maybe next year lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just caught up with your thread, and everything you have planned sounds fantastic! Can't wait to see everything.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw this item for sale and thought I'd pass it on, animated spell book 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...-will-even-consider-trades-2.html#post1737776


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, you got some great masks and costumes!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I stopped by World Market tonight while in Plano and picked up several packages of chop sticks that are in different sizes and colors. I will be making a ton of them from skewers and long sticks to give away to TOTers, but I wanted some different ones for my wizards and witches and scenes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link to some of the big glass globes. I searched for the neckless ones. However, many of them will not fit on the bases that most of us use. So keep that in mind if you order any. They even have some plastic ones here. I do have three big silver looking bases that would hold the neckless ones. The silver stands actually were those big warming things. I will get some photos and show you tomorrow. I find them all the time at thrift stores.


Glass globe sites for crystal balls


FYI, I found this above search engine (The Find) last week and you can change out what you are looking for and get many, many results. I searched for Halloween witch props and it pulled up tons. I was able to see all the different prices and order from the cheapest. Watch the shipping though. It can be time consuming this way, but save you money.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link to the FABULOUS Gypsy WItch Kit that bethene sent to me in a Winter Secret Reaper exchange. 

Gypsy Witch Kit

The pictures are down toward the bottom of this page and you will need to click to the next page to see all of them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my newest wizard mask that came in today.









This is my newest sorceress costume. It has a hood with the beautiful trim all around it, too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You are really finding some outstanding costumes and masks, printer. I think your wizard area is really shaping up well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You do have a lot of wonderful stuff! Love the latest wizard mask!
I hope you're going to have some help setting up when the time comes!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope I have enough help, too.

I am trying to pick things up as I find them. Most of the costumes I have found cheap. I am sort of living on the the Internet. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great wizard mask and love the costume


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got in another wizard mask. Unfortunately one that I really wanted is out of stock and they returned my money on that one.

This one came yesterday. He is definitely a dark wizard from the looks of him. 








His eyes light up and he will scare a lot of TOTers for sure.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

this all sounds and looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are going to have some cool wizards


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I need bodies now. They won't take long to make out of PVC, but I have no place to store them so they will wait until the end.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the final wizard mask in. It came from England. lol, I usually check the box for US only. I don't know how I missed that. It has taken it awhile to get here.







I also remembered that I had a youth size costume for a wizard. My nephew wore it years ago and I have used it in a display several times. I think I will add some black material to the bottom of it to make it longer. It is the red one with black and silver.








This purple one I bought off of ebay and it was the first I bought. I have had trouble finding a wizards hat for it and finally it hit me that it really looks more like a woman anyway. I will use a silver scarf in her hair.








This is the costume that I think I am going to order for me. I was going to be a regulary gypsy fortune teller, but I really like this one. 








I also love this costume, but don't need it. I may order it for my sister Barbara to wear since I like it so much.








Here are a few of the simple robes and costumes that I picked up from ebay. The first is an Egyptian sorceress with a beetle scarab on the front.














Six of the seven wizard masks








Here is my most recent purchase. I found this cardboard fabric covered small trunk at Goodwill yesterday. It was a little crushed but was As Is for $2. It will probably be a wizard's kit or trunk. I will paint and decorate it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, can't wait to see these setups take shape! Your displays should be amazing!

I have to add, that outfit you might order for your sister--- at first glance it looked to me like the figure was giving the, "Call me" sign.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't decide what all needs to go in a wizard kit so this will be awhile in planning stages. LadySherry and I will brainstorm it this weekend at the MNT. She is going to make one for her Die Again Alley display in her haunt.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Can't decide what all needs to go in a wizard kit so this will be awhile in planning stages. LadySherry and I will brainstorm it this weekend at the MNT. She is going to make one for her Die Again Alley display in her haunt.


I'm sure you guys will come up with lots of good ideas! Just a thought -- There's overlap between Wizards and Alchemists. You might consider small antique-looking globes, mortar and pestle sets, balance scales, daggers, and hourglasses as possible wizard props. Of course they'd have to be scaled down to fit in a kit, but such things are out there.
Have fun at the MNT!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, I will have the kit in one part of the walkthru. I want a wizard trunk or kit because I have so many wizards. I also have a witch's kit and the Gypsy Witch one for all fortune tellers.

In the different scenes I will have tables and shelves to go with each. I have two hourglasses and plan to make the large one out of the two Coca Cola two liter bottles. I am planning signs for each type of conjurer, so will definitely add the alchemist. Maybe one of the plain robes will be used for one. Hmm... 

Love the suggestion of items. Those go to the top of my new list of things to find! Thanks! 

I have the hour glasses and a mortar and pestle.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If you have a whole table top... Heeheehee-- more ideas...
I'm planning a more Victorian-influenced (though Mary Shelley's book was technically Georgian I guess) Dr. Frankensteinish lab, but Alchemist lab props really appeal to me too. I've been pinning a few just for fun. 
I don't know how available these things are for purchase (haven't shopped them) but thought you might like to browse these-- Orreries, solar system models. Some of them are very detailed with clockwork mechanisms, but a person could probably make a static prop orrery without a huge investment. 
Fit for a Wizard:
https://www.google.com/search?q=orr...yrgwSegISoDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1138&bih=526


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

And an Astrolabe... those are cool, too. I'll shut up now, before I talk myself into thinking I need _*two*_ different labs!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, you are gathering up some really cool stuff Printer!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

kits to check out...apparently the apothecary is a good idea for a wizard theme:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/566749934326984031/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/380835712209414465/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/20336635787985638/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1125968626319362/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/99501472987266176/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/103019910198944981/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/252131279114629615/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/463096774154125944/

this is what an alchemy kitchen would look like: I guess but I'm sure there would be a lot more fantasy elements added: 
lots of books and jars
https://www.pinterest.com/search/pi...complete|1&term_meta[]=kitchen|autocomplete|1

and ideas for books: https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=alchemy book

then just for kicks I found this nice vampire killer kit:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/165155511305684970/

 maybe this will give some ideas?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

one more then I'll stop  

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/206673070371972611/


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Si-cotik said:


> one more then I'll stop
> ...


lol-- Addictive, isn't it?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am subbing today and many sites are blocked for some reason. I will check all these out. Thanks!

on another note, I used to have a Galio's thermometer. I left it at my old job. Dang, I need to find one!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

very addictive


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you both for all the links.I spent most of the afternoon looking through them and adding a new board to my Pinterest!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey PD! You got me thinking about your comment in SR thread.... I started looking up Pensieve props. Found a bunch right away.
Look at this one. Made out of cardboard? You could totally do one for your theme.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, also after talking about it in the SR thread, I'll repost my idea for a pensieve here...

Hmmm...I would probably use the top part of a stone, stone look or some type of metal, like brass, bird bath. You could leave it on it's original tall base, or just use the bowl part and put it on your own low stand on a table top or column. Then, fill it with water.

Depending on the look of the bird bath, you could leave it as is, or make it more magical looking by painting, sculpting, ect.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was looking back though pictures of HP pensieves online, and it seems there is a fancy one with a stone base, similar to what Hilda posted, and also some that are just simple, low, shallow bowls...which would be similar to a bird bath top. You could go either way.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I admit I'm not HP knowledgeable, but just today I pinned this:
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6f/12/15/6f12152fd13c006c66d143fc9e0718e2.jpg
which might serve a similar function.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I admit I'm not HP knowledgeable, but just today I pinned this:
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6f/12/15/6f12152fd13c006c66d143fc9e0718e2.jpg
> which might serve a similar function.


OOOOOHHHHHH That is gorgeous.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't help it. I can't stop singing this song... hahaha (I know PD won't mind a little mood music for her party.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is ooojen! Thanks to all of you! 

Hmmm cardboard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness, Hilda...I will never be able to hear the original song the same again, now, hahaha! That was awesome. I have to show that to some people...

Oh, and yes, that would be fun music for a magical or HP themed party, for sure, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My area of geekspertice (Ack! Ack! A lazy portmanteau!) lies elsewhere, and when I pinned, my mind was on something like Galadriel's mirror. My pin's notes-to-self suggested the possibility of printing some picture on a transparency, laminating it so the ink wouldn't run, and putting it at the bottom of the bowl with water over it. I thought to use a couple small misting foggers, or a couple small pieces of dry ice...something to obscure part of the surface at times, but leave the bottom of the bowl visible intermittently.
But that particular bowl was ridiculously expensive, so it was one of those many, many fantasy props that I mentally design but never execute.

lol-- Hilda- I watched that from your other link last night before I went to bed. The song went to bed with me!
That thread that mentioned Chitty Chitty Bang Bang-- I avoided that like the plague until the conversation moved on. But this has become Earworm Central lately! (It could be worse!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I subbed in high school today and told some of the kids about this. Several pulled it up and listened and watched. It was a shop class and he lets them listen to music when they are doing seat work. They all laughed.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was doing some searching around for my lab theme... and I found this small latex dragon. It's pricey... but I thought I would share it with you. 
It would be so cute on a table at a castle or wizards theme.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/24-Latex-Dragon-Halloween-Prop/26983261


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Hilda. He is really cool, but a bit more than I want to spend for something like that. Have you seen the new Dollar Tree ones? They have the small dragons in the packages that they always carry. But, they just added (Ithink) some about 6-8 inches tall. They have four different dragons all different. I am in love with them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

This one's 24"-- that's pretty good sized!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It would be great to have one and put a leash on it to stand by one of the wizards.

I have a friend working at one of our Goodwills. I have subbed the past two days and today and am so tired. I went home last night and was in bed by 7 p.m. I woke up to find a text from her that they got in a cool cape/robe yesterday and to stop by today to look. I am subbing across the street from this GW. I just made a quick dash over there during conference time to see it. 

It is pretty cool. I think it maybe went with long slacks at one time. I will add a photo this afternoon. I should have taken one before I came back. It is black with silver sparkles. Will be good for a prop. I was disappointed that it was $10. Wow, they like to overprice things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are my wonderful new dragons that Paint It Black sent to me in the one item Secret Reaper. I just love them and the beautiful cage. They are a great addition to my wizards!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My newest witch. I love her blonde hair. She is shorter than most, but I am going to look for an extension pole. Check out the size of her hands---they are pretty big and awesome looking. Look we are besties already!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a thought...Sorcerer's apprentice was just on and it looked like it would have a lot of great details you could draw from.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea! 

I have been making things for an oddities cabinet since we did this as small crafts this month at our MNT. I really don't have a cabinet to use. For my party I will probably just use one of the bedrooms for this, but for TOTers, I am going to section off an end of our screened in back porch for a sort of museum area. I was thinking about doing an anvil with a sword in it for the Arthurian sword in the stone. I have a Merlin, so I thought I needed that relic. Maybe have the anvil on display and Excalibur above it.

Thanks for the reminder about the movie.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I won an ebay auction last night for a great witch tombstone. I have wanted it for about a year, but it is very heavy and is always way too much shipping and cost of item. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see your new stone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had added a watch to a witch on ebay and forgot about her until my phone dinged an alert a little while ago. I really didn't want her since I bought one from Saki and have two more tht I am getting the first of May from spinechiller. But, when I saw that no one had bid on her and the first price was only $19.99 with $8.50 shipping, I placed a bid. I really thought someone else would outbid me, but they didn't, so I have a new witch. She is a hanging witch, but I will likely try to make her stand. If not I will put her hanging from one of my big trees. I have several other full size witches that hang.

She is 5 foot tall.















She has the same face as another of my witches that I love.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

PD,

I had my boys at Toys R Us this afternoon and they had some cool rubber dragons in with all the Animal Planet toys. (Just in case anyone is interested.)

This one is about 17 inches long and was about $12.









Then THIS one was in different colors and was really pretty cool size. The website says It says 17 inches, but it seemed MUCH larger than that. It's a great size for on a table. It was $20.99.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Hilda. We don't have a Toys R Us, but I will check in Dallas/Plano the next time I go that way.

Do you want the dragons from Dollar Tree? I have an extra set I would be happy to send you.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh Thanks for your kind words Printer, you know id do anything for you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is such a magical theme, I love it. Its going to be grand! you need some fine glitter to put in your palm and blow at trick or treaters, like magic.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea on the glitter!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found these two sets of moon and sun lights this afternoon at Goodwill for $2.50 each. I thought they would be good for my fortune tellers.

I also picked up a black metal music stand for my hubby, that I will probably use to hold a spell book on Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the lights they are perfect


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Printer....just wanted to let you know so you can keep an eye out at Goodwill. I spotted a heavy robotic dragon at a GW store today. It was at least 2 feet tall/long and completely hinged all the way down his body so it must have great movement. I wish I could have seen it in action. I thought it would make a great addition to a wizard scene. Good luck in finding one in your area!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, Deadna, what a great find. I would love to find one like that!

Hilda told me about some static ones at Toys R Us, but I haven't been to one yet. We don't have one here. I also found a cool one at Haunted Props, but the shipping is outrageous.

Thanks again.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found this cool dragon yesterday at a thrift store. It is much taller than the Dollar Tree ones.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just posted an album on my Profile of most of my witch, wizard and fortune teller props at the moment. I have numerous other witches that are the small 3 foot ones that hang from the exposed beams and several of the shaking witches that are just the heads, cloth for clothes and hands, plus three huge hanging ones that I can't find pics of right now.

The wizard bodies still have to be built, but I do have all the clothes to go with the mask. Now to just get them all to work since I have so many

Witches, wizards and fortune tellers


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Your collection of wizards and conjurers is coming along wonderfully printer!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you a_granger. I am about to try to make mannequins from the hanging plastic body forms. Cross your fingers on this for me. I really would rather have these than just the PVC bodies. I read about it on Haunters Hangout, so am going to give it a try. I sent booswife02 a body form and a costume for one of her Sanderson sisters, so she is also going to try to make a mannequin this way.

Wish us luck!

I am also on the lookout for a large dragon and wizard picture or poster.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see good luck


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ebay has lots of cool dragon posters


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

This Artist Myles Pinkney has some wonderful wizard and dragon art.

http://dragnux.org/Archive/Gallery/Wallpapers/JW_04_FANTASY_ART_WALL_063_-_MYLES_PINKNEY.jpg

He might be a place to start looking for ideas.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

This is another one.
http://gistlabs.net/Dragon_Forest/pictures/Myles_PINKNEY/PinkneyDragonMaster.jpg


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been busy picking up things, but just have not had time to post. I just added several new full size witches. I am up to 15 or 16 now. I got this wonderful one from an online FB local sales site for $40. She is beautiful and has a cauldron that she stirs.














I also picked up two (one is still on the way) from spinechiller recently plus the Head Dropping Witch from another Forum member. I then ordered one from Walmart.com that is called the Freaky Witch. She came in Friday and I really don't like her much. She looks more like a zombie witch, but my sister convinced me to keep her since I do have a wizard mask that will look good with her. I will post pictures of her tomorrow. They are on my phone and I have trouble uploading them from there.

Last night I logged onto Facebook and one of my daughter's friends had added my name to another of the online FB sale sites and tagged me. She had tried to tag me a week or so about this Wicked Witch of the West prop. He had originally wanted $60 for it and last night lowered it to $45! I snagged it in a hurry. He bought the display after Halloween so didn't have a box. I was really excited to get her.

I also have picked up a great buy of a silverplated service with teapot, sugar and creamer and I am going to do a scene with the famous tea party of witches. I have ordered a big print of that picture to frame and will use a tea spell book I have and the service.








I also found a second cardboard decorative trunk today. I bought one a while back that is smaller and this one will be a nice addition to it. I will cover them with some print or spray paint. 

I also picked up this fantastic little wooden trunk on a wooden stand for a prop. This will probably be a wizard trunk. I have wanted this for weeks, but it was 49.99 and I kept passing. On Friday this little thrift store had everything half off so I snagged it. Still probably too much but I will use it after Halloween, too.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

love that silver tea set...and what a cool witch.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a neat theme! I'm envious of all the different scenes & decorations you can use for this! We don't change our theme from year to year, we just get new decorations, so it's so fun for me to live vicariously through everyone else's themes. I'm really interested in the wizard stuff you're planning - maybe one day one of my kiddos will want a Harry Potter party and then I can indulge in this kind of stuff. Until then, I look forward to seeing more pictures of your process!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a box of scarfs are on there way to you sweetie


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! You scored a lot of awesome stuff! Love the silver tea set and the witch is a great find! I can't wait to see the rest of your witches! What a great party this will be!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Witch, Wizard and Fortune Teller Props

Click on the link to see my Facebook album of props.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer these Wizard masks and costumes are just outstanding! I love those moon lights also. Awesome find !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just bought this last night from an local sale.








This will be great for my fortune tellers.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! I just went through your link to see your photo album of all the stuff you've collected so far - what a collection of witches! I really like the fortune teller you are putting together with the shiatsu motor - I'm super interested in doing a prop like that sometime, but I have been looking for TWO YEARS now for massagers or tabletop oscilating fans at thrift stores and never find any at a good price. I hope you will post more pictures of her as you finish! Everything is looking great - and it's awesome that you have so many different faces for the witches & wizards.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so excited because I am about ready to put the wizards together. I have all the stuff except the arms/hands and they are being made. Jdubya put me in contact with Creature Builders ( owner is a HF member but I can't remember his screen name) and the are being made. I am having 16 pair made to go on my wizards, fortune tellers and the stirring witch. Can't wait.

I am working on ideas for my scenes and decor. My problem is that I have so many of the full size props and it will take so long to set this up. I will have to set things up all over the house for the Be WITCHY party and then will have to move it all outside for TOTers. I really like my original plan of using the front yard all the way around to the back, but hubby wants me to keep it all in the front. I just can't get a handle on how to do all I want. I have this image in my mind that fits the other. The problem is there would only be one entry to the back and it would be too congested.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ooops. I dont know why they come in this way sometimes and look find on my laptop. This is my mask from Lord Grimley's for my stirring cauldron witch. I love the mask.







Here is the stirring witch as she starts taking shape.







This is a cool frame for a mirror that I am going to add an image of the Snow White Evil Queen to to go with a scene.







These are two doll heads that I picked up cheap. Not sure how I am going to use them yet.







ANother shot of the stirring witch. love her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry double post


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the first pictures of the fabulous hands and arms that John at Creature Builders is making for my wizards, fortune tellers and this stirring witch. This is the first photo he sent of them. I can't wait to get all of them.






















Here is the fire pit that I am making. I took the easy way on this with a grapevine wreath and orange lights. They are just sitting under there at the moment. I like them for a different look.


----------

